# Is your track racing Trans Am?? LOOK HERE



## rjvk (Aug 27, 2003)

Register your track at the USVTA site to let everyone know you are participating!:thumbsup:

http://www.apexspeed.com/usvintagetransam/tracks/index.html


----------

